# Lone Star State Classic Anyone?!



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning!

I'm just wondering who all is going either to show or to watch the Lone Star State Classic next month?! I'm really excited about going for the first time and meeting a couple of the breeders I've been in contact with about showing and a puppy this fall. 

Who's going? And any recommendations or suggestions on Texas area breeders that I should watch/meet?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love going to the Dallas show. Our kids are going to be here that weekend, so I doubt we'll go this time though. Make sure to buy a program so you can see whose dogs you're watching. There are uncomfortable folding chairs ringside, but you can bring your own if you want. Lots of vendors and fun to see all the different breeds.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I probably won't make it unless I find out a Harborview dog is showing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I know a number of the local Golden breeders through the Club. It's fun watching their pups grow through the years. It's a fun show to go to every year.

For the first time in a number of years, I won't be going. We have a son getting married this summer, so this summer is all about the wedding.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If you go, please take and post photos! 

Last time I went the Golden judging went on for over 2 hours before I had to leave!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THere are always tons of goldens.... they're in the ring like Anne said for several hours.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I am most likely going to the Houston Shows!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cari said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm just wondering who all is going either to show or to watch the Lone Star State Classic next month?! I'm really excited about going for the first time and meeting a couple of the breeders I've been in contact with about showing and a puppy this fall.
> 
> Who's going? And any recommendations or suggestions on Texas area breeders that I should watch/meet?


As far as breeders, I always like the Caldwell's goldens (Schoolhouse and Glengowen) and David Brown (Tempo). There are some other nice ones there too, but the names escape me at the present.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

If you are going, I recomend getting a catalog. Watch the ring. See dogs you like. Look to see who they are in the catalog. You may find you are being drawn to a particular breeder's dogs, or a particular bloodline.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

LJack said:


> If you are going, I recomend getting a catalog. Watch the ring. See dogs you like. Look to see who they are in the catalog. You may find you are being drawn to a particular breeder's dogs, or a particular bloodline.


Your signature pic...who's that?! And what line? Breeder?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is my new girl Tilt at 11 weeks. She is from http://wildfiregoldenretrievers.com/index.asp?ID=23
She is actually the 9th generation of Wildfire. Her mom is Pedigree: AM CH/Multi BIS BBX INT'L CH/UKC CH Wildfire's Diggin' Up Dirt CGC 
And her dad is Pedigree: Am. Ch. Moonlight's Ducking Genius RN
I think she is a cutie. She is going through a leggy stretchy period right now at 3.5 months. Here's hoping she comes back together in a year or so.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not going there, but I'm going to the Golden National in Wichita Falls in October! Can't wait!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> I'm not going there, but I'm going to the Golden National in Wichita Falls in October! Can't wait!


So jealous!


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

I may try and go to that too! I plan to be there on Saturday. Excited about meeting several breeders I've been chatting with.


----------

